
Nobody in the world knows how to train one hidden layer - arek_
http://arekpaterek.blogspot.com/2016/03/nobody-in-world-knows-how-to-train-one.html
======
therobot24

      My publication on the Netflix Prize is now free. Download it here.
      The previous 4-page publication has so far over 450 citations, and the newer publication has 195 pages and 0 citations.
    
      So read it, cite it. My h-index is 1, and I want to increase it to 2. I don't feel like a real scientist with an h-index 1.
    
      You have to read it to not stay behind your competition.
    

This doesn't come off like a researcher dedicated to work, rather a researcher
dedicated to being recognized for work.

~~~
Mithaldu
To me it sounds like very dry humor, which would make sense, given he's from
Poland.

~~~
clishem
The title is obviously also also a joke so you are probably right.

------
arek_
I see that this submission disappeared from the front page, despite having 6
points. I am not sure, why.

~~~
Mithaldu
Both points _and_ time are a factor.

~~~
arek_
It disappeared completely from the first pages just after about 20 minutes
after posting it. It remained only on the /new page.

